# Halloween Chico



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

We went walking downtown Frederick Saturday... its 'dog-friendly' day and lots of doggies out and about...and had a Halloween theme .... Chico was the only one dressed for Halloween.... he got lots of smiles and pats on the head for being such a good sport... :hello1:


*Oh GEZZZ... pleeezzzz no pics.... not in this outfit!*








*
Okies... maybe one for the scrapbook....*









*Maybe if I ignore her... she will go away*









*Seriously Mom... one more pic and I'll.......*


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

That is so cute!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

He s adorable in that costume, even if he doesnt think so lol x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahahaha hotdog chico!  too cute. i would've taken a pic wif my cell if i saw you walking down my block LOL


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, chico is a cute little hotdog


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

lol!!! He looks so funny; love the costume Chico!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Great costume and it fits great!!
Did you make it??
I love his expression too!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Great costume and it fits great!!
> Did you make it??
> I love his expression too!


Nah... I bought it at Petco.... I was undecided between the hotdog or a orange pumpkin w/hat... figured he could wear the hotdog costume anytime during the year...... I would get more use out of it.....


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Great Costume!!!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

haHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

that is sooooooo cute!


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

lol....he looks sooo cute..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Now that is what I call an awesome hot dog! :lol: Too cute!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

he looks absolutly adorable !! I love his wee face and the look in his eye, like he is wondering what everyone finds so amusing . He is gorgeous .


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

So cute


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

What a cute little hotdog!!!!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Hahaha that is too cute!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

He looks sooooo cute!! I LOVE it!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aww my goodness!!! He is simply adorable in that.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww bless!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I love Chico the hotdog! Very very cute!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

One man said to me "that's why dogs bite their owners" ...... LMAO!!!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww now that's one cute hot dog!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

hehehe Chico I love your outfit you can definitely pull it off! lol Adorable pics!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

hoping he is a skinny hot dog by christmas...... lol


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Chico is one Hot Dog !
Very cute. YAY for Halloween


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

jazzman said:


> Chico is one Hot Dog !
> Very cute. YAY for Halloween


I love your siggy, Jazzman.... very cool!


----------

